# Banking Capital Of The Middle East



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Which city is in your opinion the banking capital in the middle east?


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

My vote would have to go to Istanbul.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Me too, Istanbul.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

from some international issue israeli banks are stable!


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

but Istanbul is not in middle east


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Dubai.


----------



## Nemo01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Again Baghdad is in the list, which bank would like to operate from there?

You are talking about a very big middle east. The real middle east consist of the next five countries: Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Lebanon and Isreal. In that case i'll go for Tel Aviv


----------



## TheBaseTower (May 22, 2003)

Tel Aviv is a worldwide buisnees center and prob. the biggest in the ME, vote goes to Tel aviv...


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Urban Girl said:


> but Istanbul is not in middle east


It sure is! It is in Asia, Europe and the Mid East, and thus the key position to control much of the banking in the area.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

The reason why I put Istanbul on the list is because of the two parts of Istanbul, the Asian and the European part. So, in my opinion it has to be on the list and for all those who have doupts may vote for another city. ,)
Baghdad has to be on the list as one of the biggest cities in the region. Why not?


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

It's known that for the last 3 decades, Bahrain (Manama) has been the financial capital of the mid east after the war broke out in Beirut. Dubai is building it's sector strongly also.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

Samascus hahahahahaha


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Tel Aviv. It's in the only developed nation in the region. And yes, Turkey is in the Middle East, much more than it is in Europe (come on!).


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

go ahead Tel Aviv


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Tel Aviv. It's in the only developed nation in the region. And yes, Turkey is in the Middle East, much more than it is in Europe (come on!).


come on who is talking about Turkey in this thread? only you?


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

i voted for Tel Aviv


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Bein developed doesn't mean your a banking capital. Plus, for banks with mid east hq, all the major ones are in the gulf. 

This thread is about banking, not most developed.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Israel in 22th place of economical stable
Bahrain 40
Egypt,Syria 80 etc...


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Urban Girl said:


> i voted for Tel Aviv


tesekkurler sen nen yokdur)


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Istanbul for me


----------

